# Access - export von Daten nach Excel



## rockabillyjimmy (17. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Und wieder mal ein kleines Access / Excel Problem...
Ich lese aus einer Datenbank mit einer Abfrage Daten aus und gebe
sie dann in einem Listenfeld aus.

Nun das Problem:
Die Daten sollen durch einen klick auf einen Button nach Excel
exportiert werden, allerdings in ein bestehendes Excelformular.
Das Excelformular könnt ihr euch hier  ansehen. 
Die Daten sollen also erst ab Feld A3 eingefügt werden.

Da ich von Access und VBA ziemlich wenig Ahnung habe, hab ich auch keine
Idee wie man das lösen könnte.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke schon mal, Gruß rockabilly


----------



## Schnefarg (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
mit diesem Codeschnipsel kannst du beliebige Tabellen nach Excel exportieren:

 DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet acExport, 8, "<<Datenquelle>>", "<<Pfad zur Zieldatei>>", True, <<Angabe des Bereiches im Excel Tabellenblatt>> ""

Alle Angaben in <<>> musst du ersetzen. Der VBA Editor vo Access sagt dir aber auch immr genau, was er von dir haben will. Das einzige was du können solltest ist Englisch, aber davon gehe ich mal aus 

MfG Schnefarg


----------

